# inspiration and help please



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

hi again and as said in my 1st post no TT yet :? 
im looking to pick brains and get some help with popping my TT cherry. ive no idea what model,spec,engine or anything else to go for apart from it has to be a TT  
oh if it could be same green as my lupo i'd be over the moon see pic below



i should have £5000 to spend but depends if respray is needed and at what cost
i am most gratefull for all and any help that can help me along my way in this wonderous journey into the land of TT


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi vwlupo, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome £5000 should get you a nice 225 coupe or roadster


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanx Hoggy don't think convertible is for me as 6ft 4 lol 3.2 v6 sounds nice and as you say no turbo worry. Will be taking my time as the lupo only cost £600 and I've spent £3500 on that don't tell the missus.
Been looking at low mileage and will make sure cambelt and what not are done also


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Well it looks like you got the seats already :lol:

If you do fancy a V6, and you should as it is an excellent choice, the 2 most expensive items to watch for are the camchains (no belt on a V6) and the mechatronic unit that controls the DSG gearbox. You can get a good idea of the condition of both these items with a VCDS scan, I would strongly recommend doing one before purchasing.

Depending on what needs replacing, parts for a camchain overhaul can be as low as around £400, fitted it will be £1200, there are several places that will repair mech units for less than £400. From Audi you are probably looking 3-4K each scenario.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanx triplefan for the advice  yeah the seats are well nice lol. I've seen a couple of 3.2 v6s but DSG put me of a little. I am gonna take my mechanic with me whenever I go and look at them just so I'm more sure and don't get a lemon. Don't really want to modify it when I get it maybe just a nice set of wheels and look after it. Think if I got a 225 I would want more bhp lol. What kind of mpg do folks get from the 3.2 v6?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Most of my driving is local B roads with a little town work, it usually avererages around 29 but that's driven fairly easy, best on a good run was very nearly 36. Both those figures are from the DIS so probably a little lower in real life.

I've never had the courage to floor it for a tankful, I wouldn't have thought 20 was hard to achieve :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The V6 is no faster than the 225 but the 225 can easily be mapped to give another 30/40 BHP


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The V6 is no faster than the 225


The DSG is 0.2 quicker and more likely achievable, and you would have to really abuse a manual 225 to hit the claimed 0-60 time but it really isn't about a 60mph dash, the two cars are poles apart with the driving experience. I never really gelled with the 4 cyl engine, the TT gets called a sports car but I disagree, maybe I'm a lazy git but it wasn't that nice to drive unless you really went for it whereas the V6 feels like the engine they should have fitted in the first place, and marketed it as a GT.



YELLOW_TT said:


> the 225 can easily be mapped to give another 30/40 BHP


Will 30/40 BHP be enough, 400+BHP is achievable and where will that leave your bank balance :lol: buy the V6 and be safe in the knowledge it is almost pointless to spend any money tuning the engine :lol:

There is no right or wrong one to buy, it is whichever one suits your needs best and all options are available in your budget, take a couple of test drives and see which you prefer, though the 2 engine options are definitely chalk and cheese


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

why is there no thank you button at the bottom of folks posts? admin?
thanx again triplefan  i have no needs for the car just wants lol. most of my driving is same although motorway into town and back but do fancy the drive to my m8s up the A9 shame about average speed check cameras all the way now but good in others.
this is my compromise with the missus as we have 3 sons 3/5/8 and she doesnt want me to get another bike. we have a 7 seat C4 grand piccaso family bus and the lupo  so TT basically same size as lupo.
i've been going blind last few days looking at TT's and it looks like i will be doing a fair bit of travelling. the 3.2 v6 i think is going to be what i go for. and only things i think i will do is possible wheels, stereo, uprate couple things like roll bars maybe? (heard of r32 ones being used but no idea) and possible colour change. most of all i just want a good car i can enjoy. its my little escape away from family and tedium of day to day life lol.
my mechanic is good so i've already seen him and told him to expect a few day trips lol at my expense oh and hes to take his diagnostic thingumys to check the VCDS.
again hope to get paperwork for my retirement and pay of this week and car shortly after, all being i can find one i want lol

your all a great help and cant thank you all enough.


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

oh yeah lupo is £35 to fill and about 350 miles to a tank so all in all same milleage but nearer £65 to fill the TT i think


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

vwlupo said:


> she doesnt want me to get another bike


I know that feeling, although i still have 2 she is suggesting i at least get rid of 1


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

i have 5 years no claims from the bike so trying to find a company that'll let me use that for the TT when i get it instead of the 3 with the car :x 
will keep pushing for the bike though


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Well a little update. I should be picking up my first tt later today. 3.2 V6 cant wait!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

vwlupo said:


> Well a little update. I should be picking up my first tt later today. 3.2 V6 cant wait!


Congrats get some pictures up once you have collected it


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

YELLOW_TT said:


> vwlupo said:
> 
> 
> > Well a little update. I should be picking up my first tt later today. 3.2 V6 cant wait!
> ...


Will do. Been up since 6am and dont get her till 6pm tonight lol
first thing I'll be doing is filling her with good fuel and then checking to see if coil packs need done under recal, if they are still doing it.
73000 miles and red with black leather. Been well looked after. I've also got my insurance down to £311 fully comp for me n missus.
may get induction kit for it but not sure. Looked at BMC CDA but no idea lol
piccies to follow


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome.
Check out the V6 Community Page.
Steve


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanx Steve. Can you point me in the right direction please?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

It's in my signature.. :roll: 
And also here..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161580
Steve


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking forward to the pics, and as a fellow biker this is the first job that needs doing...

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... t%3D218377


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanx steve


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

triplefan i shall give it a go on monday when i take her to see my mechanic. Also gonna try the S2000 cone filter as its only £40


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

We're still waiting for those pics


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Easter egg hunt will post more later

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

she looks in good nick inside and out, you must be well pleased


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

triplefan said:


> she looks in good nick inside and out, you must be well pleased


pleased but just couple niggles  
boot struts need replaced as twice ive skelped me heed
gonna service her
yeah and engine management light came on today  she seems fine but will get my mech to look her over first thing. then a call to local Audi to see if coil packs need changing on recall  
she does make a wonderful sound.......on my fourth pair of pants now already


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Edit to earlier post. Just the emission control light not engine management lol garage first thing get vcds checked and reset light if no problem


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine has bouts of coming on, then stays off for weeks. If it's reset it and the fault remains it comes on again after about 50 miles


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Learn to live with it and one day you get the added bonus when it goes out again and all is right with the world...


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice will keeo an eye on it triplefan. Still gonna have my mech look at her just for peace of mind. Was a wonderful drive to work today in sunshine and sunset on way home. Needing trim clips for plastics under bonnet lol just silly little things but such an enjoyable motor


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, mine was missing some too, if you mean for the plastic trims on the slam panel etc, I got a set from a guy on here, brendanb86, here is the link

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=325205&start=180


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Again i thank you triplefan the bolts look great so gonna irder some


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I see the kit is even better value now as it includes a set of black bolts for the gear stick ring, I just bought a set of these myself...Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Lol just ordered

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Right I've decided! Full bush kit from powerflex and new shocks n springs and S2000 K&N that will do for starts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

All work on hold =( she's in my indie vag garage as got the PNRDS flash of death and lost all but 1st gear. Nightmare. Tried the battery disconnect for half an hour and nope still fooked. Waited for recovery and bingo it started working again? See what garage says but not holding my breath

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

It might not be the gearbox, there are several minor things that can cause the light to flash, fingers crossed for you it's one of them


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Hope so buddy [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] anyhoo its in at autodiagnostik in rosyth and hope to get a nice call tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Needed cheering up lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks nice in there =) sounds great =) just need a heat shield


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

So what was the end result on the PRNDS light flashing?


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Fooked mechatronic unit m8 =( indie wants £2200 to stick new one in so it's going to ecutesting once my own mechanic strips it out and we send it off. £250 with lifetime warranty from them and about £350 for my own mechanic to do the remove and reinstall. But K&N sounds great just need heatshield =) so pedal power for couple weeks till my baby sorted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck with the repair, keep us posted and it would be good to hear your feedback on ECU testing


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Will do =) but just now another drink lol drown my sorrows

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

ECU testing have emailed me back with good news. They can fix my mech unit =) £250+vat they are going to test it first and should it not need repaired its £45+vat for that.
Mechanic just in process of moving to bigger premises which is good as I'm skint lol. So should hope to get it out and away within the next month.
Will keep posted.
Clean throttle body at weekend and maybe paint callipers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Pleased for you buddy, even at £300 it's not that bad


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

It's all gravy =)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

